# Well ...... I splurged ....... I'm Like A Kid at Xmas Now.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I posted earlier about some ideas on a budget setup for a used yak. I was really thinking of going that route for various reasons (money being one). But some things have changed and I went a (MUCH) different route. Between using some gift cards and using some other options, I treated myself after visiting a locale Bass Pro shop. I already placed the order and should be picking everything up tomorrow. I can't wait for spring!!!

Fishing Kayak 

PDF Vest 

Paddles 

Anchor 

And of course ..... The Fish Finder 

I think I went past the "budet" idea discussed in an earlier thread, however, I think I got everything I need.

I did order a couple smaller things (scuppers, etc) but that pretty much covers it.

My only other concern is transportation. I can rig it in the bed of my truck but what about racking options? I saw one offered at BP for something like $500. I am HOPING there are far more reasonably priced options. I don't have an existing roof rack so even the rigging option is a no go. 

Have a good bit of experience on smaller yaks (whitewater, etc) but not much on a fishing version. I am going to start off slow and small (lakes, creeks, etc) before venturing out into some smaller slow moving rivers. Hopefully as I gain a bit more experience, I can find a few small sets in the ocean to allow me to yak out some shark bait down in OBX. 

I am like a kid on Christmas Eve. It's too cold to do anything with it (in the near future) but just getting it to "play with" has got me all excited - lol. I am 30 years old ......... go figure.

Thanks to all the earlier advice. I hope I didn't go against anyone suggestions/advice.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pimp My Yak*

You got an awesome package there Homey . Hope to see ya in da Lynnhaven Inlet area sometime :fishing:. Good Luck & Be Safe.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

This is listed as an Ocean kayak. What is the difference i stability between an ocean yak and one that is not say going out in the bay or heading towards the concrete ships?

I ask because I know I don't have the ballz to take a yak out into the ocean and i would only go out into the bay at the most. 

Nice setup there Hannibal ... I hope you enjoy it !


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Hannibal, big hearty congrats to ya! I know you must be excited to get out on the water! Remember lots of pictures of all the fish you're gonna catch! :fishing:


----------



## dksj (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice!!!!

Way to go! My first yak was a Prowler 13, still have it an love it!

dksj


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

dksj said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> Way to go! My first yak was a Prowler 13, still have it an love it!
> 
> dksj



P13................prob the best all around SOT made, or damn close to it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pimp my yak*

Now that was a good one..........


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

there's a nice big bouyant yak.
Cygnus- ocean yaking is part practice, part weather, and part mental instability. You need calmer swells, bouyant ocean yak that can lift easily over swells, and the ability to ignore the voice in the back of your head that says "get back on teh beach those waves are BIG!".


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats Hannibal! That Big Game looks Sweet!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

aaron, i do not have that voice, thats my problem, im like hey look 6 footers perfect yak sharking weather,


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Got her home and setup. Had to carry it home from Bass Pro tied down to the bed of my truck. Here in the Baltimore/DC area, it was snowing like crazy during the early afternoon so when I got home, I spent a good hour cleaning it up and wiping her down.

It's yellow (not blue like the pic posted above). Spent an hour or so adding a few other accesories such as a paddle holder and anchor setup. Still haven't done much with the portable fish finder but it doesn't look like it should be too difficult. 

Once the weather breaks, I will run it down to my parents house and take it out on their small lake (12 acres). Doubt anything will be biting but it would be nice to get some paddling in to regain the feel to it on some flatwater.


----------



## bigred (May 14, 2006)

That is the same yak that I have. Once you get it out on the water and see how stable it is, you wont think twice about going out in the ocean.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> there's a nice big bouyant yak.
> Cygnus- ocean yaking is part practice, part weather, and part mental instability. You need calmer swells, bouyant ocean yak that can lift easily over swells, and the ability to ignore the voice in the back of your head that says "get back on teh beach those waves are BIG!".


I may have switched my question around ... is an ocean yak better NOT in the ocean that say a regular non ocean yak? The little voice in my head would kick my a$$ all the way home if I went out into the ocean in a yak so that is not an issue. I normally would just do creeks, rivers, and calm bay waters.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe the differences are that an ocean kayak is setup to be able to handle the rigors of the ocean (swells, crests, valleys, etc) without damaging the boat. Not to say you probably couldn't take a smaller yak out but I don't think it would offer as many comforts.

But in fact, is there really something known as an "ocean kayak" (other then the brand name)? I don't see why you couldn't use an 8-footer sit inside type on the ocean. I believe it to be more specific isssues (length, width, depth, sit type, etc) that provide you with what you want to be the key.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase! I've been working on the same type of 'budget' idea and got a water cooler jug and started a 'buy Mike a Yak fund'. I think I'm up to $4.22 My kids keep hitting the darn jug for change! I thought about a nice pepper spray boobie trap


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

*Congrats*

Nice set-up!! that will last you for a long, long time. I have two of them and love them. FYI, you may already know this and if you please disregard. You can make scupper plugs from the yellow soft practice golf balls you get at Wallyworld and they work alot better than the store bought ones. Just take the ball and cut in half with a really sharp knife. Then drill a 1/4" hole through the center. It will close right back up but then force some 1/8" nylon cord through the hole with a nail or something and tie a knot on boths ends. the cord is for easy removal when needed. Enjoy you new sled!!!


----------



## bigred (May 14, 2006)

> But in fact, is there really something known as an "ocean kayak" (other then the brand name)?
> 
> 
> > There is a category of yaks reffered to as sea kayaks. They are typically longer, narrow hull, SIKs designed for long distance travel over open water.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats Hannibal and welcome to the "Darkside" !
That is one stable yak I rented one again last week at St Pete Beach in Florida where it was nice and warm .
Nice fishing plat form.
Right now it is my first choice .I want to paddle a Malibu Xfactor and an Extreme before I upgrade.
Then I'll make my choice.


----------

